# Girlfriend thinks im cheating, but im not!



## lilman34 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok so my gf of 17 months has some serious trust issues with me right now.

So me and my gf had a fight about a page i suppesdly liked that had pics of other girls.(which i didnt like, i dont know how the hell it got there) And i tried telling her but she just accused me of lieing. So I was like you know what, go on my facebook, because i have nothing to hide. and lol.. omg the **** she tried accusing me for was like.. a status i liked over a year ago that said "like this and ill message you." Its not like i actually talked to the girl lol, and then she went through my messages.. and she saw that i talked to NO OTHER GIRLS after we met. But then she decided to go in the messages all the way before we met. And she saw that I tryed talking to someone that had the same name as the page i suppesdly like(which im guessing they made their profile into a page, thats how it got into my likes) and started saying you do know who this is, and accusing me of lieing and cussing at me more than ive ever been cussed at in my life and wanting to break up. 

Then she decided to read the convo between me and my friend, and we wer having a convo about the gym and i said "theres some nice girls there" and she started trippen off that. Calling me so many names (disgusting pervert, piece of **** and you can just imagine the rest lol) And i told her truthfully that i look at girls, but i look at everyone lol. And she asked for the worst comment ive ever made to my friends, and i told her truthfully "Id **** them" but i told her i dont talk in those ways, i dont mean anything i say, and that i was just agreeing with friends. And now she thinks im a straight pervert and all i do is look at other girls -_-. Accusing me of cheating because of it, saying its not loyal and that the biggest lie i ever told her was im loyal.

I looked yeah, thats disrepectful, but thats not cheating lol. its not like i talked to or flirted with them, i didnt even have thoughts. Now she says she wants nothing to do with me because im a "cheating, lieing *******" ..... and that she cant trust me at all. I dont even look at girls all the time, i dont stare or anything. I promised her ill stop, but she wont believe me. Ive never even considered cheating, id rather break up than cheat. She said so many hurtful things, like she forgot that theres boundaries.


Dont you think this is a little overboard?

And i forgot to mention that this is a long distant relationship, and wer about to see each other for the first time in like 5 days.

Read more: Girlfriend wants to break up because i checked out other girls? - Dating, marriage, boyfriends, girlfriends, men, women, friends, attraction ... - City-Data Forum


----------

